# Nice long range group...



## BarnesAddict (Sep 18, 2015)

Fortunately there was another shooter at the range, who offered to witness, sign and date my target.
Although not in the center, for a first go around at 500 yards, the rifle grouped well.









www.ultimatefirearms.com


----------



## Monty4x4 (Sep 18, 2015)

Bill Brown is a liar, always has been.

Ha, jk.  Nice shootin!


----------



## Clifton Hicks (Sep 18, 2015)

Well, let's see the gun.


----------



## hambone76 (Sep 18, 2015)

Nice. What kind of gun/load?


----------



## BarnesAddict (Sep 18, 2015)

Rifle is a CUSTOM BP Xpress .50 built by Ultimate Firearms Inc. in Okemos, Michigan.

*Note:  This is a custom rifle and is built to withstand the following load.  DO NOT attempt this in ANY production rifle!

Load: 180grs T7, shooting a 300gr Whitetail Medicine bullet, made by Hornady exclusively for Ultimate Firearms Inc. 
*

www.ultimatefirearms.com


----------



## TJay (Sep 21, 2015)

Wow!  That's laying them in there!


----------



## bronco611 (Sep 30, 2015)

I can't even see 500 yards let alone try to shoot a black powder gun that far. That is why I hunt in the woods don't need to shoot over 50 yards most of the time. Great shooting if this is real.


----------



## BarnesAddict (Sep 30, 2015)

bronco611 said:


> I can't even see 500 yards let alone try to shoot a black powder gun that far. That is why I hunt in the woods don't need to shoot over 50 yards most of the time. Great shooting if this is real.



Its real.  

The Ultimate BP Xpress is a custom long range muzzleloader and is capable of much heavier loads than production rifles.  This rifle is topped with a Leupold VX6, 3-18x50, CDS w/firedot scope, thus the ability to see 500yds.  The elevation turret is a custom CDS turret, etched for this specific load and bullet.  The scope is zeroed at 200yds and from that point, its range it, dial and shoot.

Custom rifles are not cheap or cheap to shoot but, if you want a truly long range capable custom rifle, these custom builds will fill the need.  If you only hunt thick wooded areas, then there's probably no need for a long range rifle.  However if you hunt over agricultural fields or other areas where long range shots are possible, the BP Xpress is more than capable.  200yd shots with this rifle are truly "chip shots".

Hunting long range is not something I would suggest or recommend, unless you put in a lot of range time.  LOTS OF RANGE TIME.  Even the slightest wind will affect the bullets POI and it accelerates it when shooting heavy bullets beyond 200yds.

To see what these rifles are capable of, I'd suggest you check out the manufacturer's web page.  There's considerable information, game taken and target photos on the web page:  http://ultimatefirearms.com/

I would also suggest reading and joining the National Muzzle Loading Rifle Association of America.  There are some traditional men and women who can shoot very long range and with open sites:  http://www.nmlra.org/


----------



## hornhunter79 (Oct 1, 2015)

Am I missing something here?..... What was you aiming at?


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Oct 1, 2015)

Does it matter what he was aiming at? It is 500 yards.. just to hit something at that range on the first go around is outstanding in my opinion.


----------



## Buzz (Oct 1, 2015)

tv_racin_fan said:


> Does it matter what he was aiming at? It is 500 yards.. just to hit something at that range on the first go around is outstanding in my opinion.



Yes!   That's some fancy shooting there.   Cool gun for sure too.


----------



## BarnesAddict (Oct 1, 2015)

hornhunter79 said:


> Am I missing something here?..... What was you aiming at?



6.5" down and 5" to the right, there was a 1" red/orange dot.

Used the Strelok program for vertical scope adjustment.  However.... I did not adjust for wind, which was SE at 5 to 10k.


----------



## Stickman1 (Oct 4, 2015)

I use a flintlock


----------



## flintlocker (Oct 7, 2015)

I don't believe this post was to show point of impact, more to show a very impressive group at a impressive range. Nice shootin!!!


----------



## BarnesAddict (Oct 7, 2015)

flintlocker said:


> I don't believe this post was to show point of impact, more to show a very impressive group at a impressive range. Nice shootin!!!



Correct and thank you.......


----------



## 95g atl (Oct 10, 2015)

very impressive group.

180 grains???  how is the recoil?


----------



## BarnesAddict (Oct 10, 2015)

95g atl said:


> very impressive group.
> 
> 180 grains???  how is the recoil?



Stout but very manageable with the muzzle brake.  I was using a sled the day I shot the target, but shoot from a front rest and rear bag mostly.  I use a PAST recoil pad, which I must say is a remarkable recoil reduction pad.

It must be noted............. this charge is ONLY for a custom rifle made to withstand this charge.  Charges this heavy in production barrels should NEVER be used.


----------



## Devildog2591 (Oct 10, 2015)

those impact holes are small for a .50.  But what do I know.


----------

